# Deck Height w/out step



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't know the height requirements in your area but I would be amazed if you need railing for a deck only 15 inches off the ground.I have never seen or heard of a place that this would not be acceptable.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

24 inches up here, and I also agree I dought you would need a railing at only 15 inches. As far as a step goes you have 8 inches at the other end which would be fine to get up and down from if your comfortable with it. If it was mine I would put steps ( or even a ramp) near the house just for convenience.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

DLP600 said:


> I'm putting a new deck off the back of my house. It will be surrounded by existing concrete side walks. My question is how high can the deck be without railing or a step down.


I believe that the IBC or ICC code is 30" from grade level to the deck surface.



DLP600 said:


> Right now the heights vary between 15" in a corner near the house to a low of 8" on the front of the deck. I can simply put two different steps down in a two areas, but I prefer no steps if possible. I could also lower the whole deck and put a landing step on the deck where you exit the house, but I'm not sure that will work. Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.


You might also wish to consult with your local building dept. They will require that you pull a permit for such a project. Speak to them about what they require in terms of your design.

The height of the your deck will be greatly affected by:

The 'size' of your deck, your landscaping, your entry onto the deck from your home, the design that you have in mind, the materials to be used, etc. All these and more will dictate the arrangement and the requirements of your subframe for your deck. The larger the deck is, the wider the joists and the supporting members are = (this equals) more height required for the deck - from grade level.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would put some sort of barricade at the 15" height. It could be a bench along that section on the deck. Or a traditional railing if you don't want to take up an area on the deck. Falling backward off the deck ,especially if an older person, will result in an injury. You know, Aunt Hilda, after a few beers...
Ron


----------

